# Arrrrgggghhhhh!



## Raine (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey, what's going on here? Lost all my karma, and now look at my status back down to assistant cook.


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2005)

You are using a different username than you were using before. This one only has one e, but your other one has 2 e's. Try logging out and logging back in with Rainee as your username.


----------



## Raine (Jul 12, 2005)

That fixed it.  Not sure how all that happened. Raine is the name I first joined with, but never got a confirmation email, and it wouldn't let me log in using Raine. So I joined again using Rainee.


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2005)

I can merge the two usernames into one if you want. Would you like me to do that and if so which username would you like to keep?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2005)

... lie back on the couch and relax. 

Now, just how long have there been two of you sharing the same name?  

Hmmmmm. Verrrrrrrry Interrrrresting!


----------



## Raine (Jul 12, 2005)

Will it keep all my current status?

If so let's go with Raine.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2005)

It will. I have merged the accounts. Your username is now Raine.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> ... lie back on the couch and relax.
> 
> Now, just how long have there been two of you sharing the same name?
> 
> Hmmmmm. Verrrrrrrry Interrrrresting!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 12, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> ... lie back on the couch and relax.
> 
> Now, just how long have there been two of you sharing the same name?
> 
> Hmmmmm. Verrrrrrrry Interrrrresting!



cute AndyM


----------



## amber (Jul 12, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> ... lie back on the couch and relax.
> 
> Now, just how long have there been two of you sharing the same name?
> 
> Hmmmmm. Verrrrrrrry Interrrrresting!


 
Ok, that made me laugh


----------

